# Kultura > Folklori shqiptar >  Kenget e djepit - Ninullat

## shigjeta

Kenget e djepit, ninullat ose nina-nanat shprehin dashurine dhe deshirat e prinderve per femijt e tyre. Ato ne pergjithesi jane kenge te shkurtera, me te cilat nena ve ne gjume femine. Keto kenge, me gjithe se i gjejme si varjante mjaft te perhapura, shpesh jane improvizime qe nena i ben aty per aty. 
Zakonisht keto kenge fillojne me fjalet: nani-nani djalin/vajzen ose nina-nana Ne disa kenge djepi, sidomos ne ato te jugut, gjejme dhe fjale te pashpjegueshme ose emra njerezish te cilet dallohen per ndonje karakteristike te vecante per kete ose ate gje. Ninullat jane monologe intim poetik, ku prinderit shprehin deshirat e tyre per femijet qe jane te lidhura me urtesine, dashurine, trimerine, shendetin, jeten e gjate etj. 
Mjetet artistike, figurat letrare qe perdoren  zakonisht jane krahasimi dhe personifikimi. Ninullat jane teper lirike. Nena e krahason vajzen me _gonxhen e trendafilit, me lulen e sheges, me mollen_  kurse djalin me _pellumbin, yllin_. Shume i bukur eshte personifikimi i gjumit te cilin nena e paraqet is pellumb qe vjen dhe e merr femijen ne krahet e tij.


_Nina- nina vajzes_

Nina nina, vajze e nanes
Mori cuce per bukuri
U bafsh si lule per hijeshi
Fle si gjingj e cohu si rrunxe
Qingja e nanes nina ni
Vajze u rritsh e u fejofsh!
U martosh e u lulzosh
Dalsh ti bij me hijeshi
E u permendsh-o per urti
Ju rritsh nanes e nalt me shtat
Tu baft shtati si bajrak
E tu mushet fytyra me gjak
Nina nina po te perkundi
Gjumi vjen kadale kadale
Ec emri i vajzes me ma mare
Po vjen gjumi tuj pëvetë (duke pyetur)
E kam vu vajzen ne djep
Hajde gjum kadalë kadalë
A pe merr ti shume a pak
Nuk ta la por nji sahat
Flej moj cuce, e mshili syt!
Kur tmi çilsh, i çilsh si hyjt
I çilsh si hyjt e çilsh si hane
Ani te rrisin bab e nane
Po mu rritsh me rob te tane


_Nina-nina, more pllum_

Nina-nina, more pllum
Flej se nana te don shum
Ti mu rritsh-o nafaklum
Nafak lum-o djal i ri
Dielli ty gjithmone me tpri
Kur te rritesh mor zamak
Tash gzon nanen ne konak
Kur te rritesh djal im
Ti moj zemer do mdalsh trim

----------


## shigjeta

Ne gosti kur lind nje femije:

_Permet_

Te diel qe me saba
Çu keput nje yll e ra
I u be (emri)-it vella


_Kakos  Lunxheri_

Shkon Petriti mal me mal
Dafin-o, moj Dafin-o
Ku ti beni vend te bjere
Tek ajo molle papjelle
Molla na ishte me barre
Sihariq se beri djale!

----------


## shigjeta

NINA  NANA

_Mirdite_

Nina nine, te perkund nana
Te perkundi ne djep tarit
Se kshu i ngjitet emni djalit
Nina nina tqes ke dera
Po kam frige se po tvret era
Nina nina tqes ke mani
Po kam frige se tmerr murrani
Lule lule, tqes ke molla
Un po tutem se tze vdora
Lule lule tqes ke pjeshka
Un e lumja te ze vjeshta
Nina nina o more djale
Ti mu bash per Shqipnin mbare


_Kolonje_

Nano nano djalënë
Se na zgjoi mëhallënë!
Kush e ka e kush e do
Kush e perkedhel kur do?
Djali vogël këto do
Lodrat edhe vallet-o!
O nanan, o nanan
Nenua tu bëftë kurban
Që të ka e që të mban!
Ririri, ririri,
Kush të ka more flori
Ty të ka nenua në gji!
Nano nano djalënë
Që na zgjoi mëhallënë
Të ligat i mori lumi
Dhe i shpuri te Osumi!
Djalën na e zuri gjumi

----------


## Mila

Im gjysh i kendonte nenes time nje kenge qe ka mbetur ne familje:
Kete cupe qe kemi na
S'e ka njeri ne dynja
S'e ka as mbreti n'Athine
kete cupe gjeraqine!

----------


## shigjeta

Vargje te bukura Mila, qe behen me te vecanta sepse mbartin nje kujtim  :buzeqeshje: 


_Juge_

Shkojne zoqte pale-pale
T'i sjellin djalit fjale
Shkojne zogjte gur me gur
T'i sjellin djalit gjume
Qe te rritet, te behet burre


_Kolonje_

Nano nano çupene
Tatepjete fushene
Merre gjume, mbaje shume
Pastaj vinj e zgjonj une
Te flere te rritete
Te shkonje versnikete

----------


## shigjeta

_Kosove_

Nina ninë, nina nina!
E shkofsh jeten me shum tmira
E dalsh nbjeshka e nrudina
E ninë ninë, ty tpastë nana!
Nu tle nana pa tre mitana
Ti vnon nana dhent dhe dhite
Del rudinave pergjithdite
Tuj vikate dhe pushke tuj qite


_Kishaj  Lume_

Nina nina, birit tem
Se tcoj nana coban me dhen
Nina nina, po tperkundi
Birin tem ma zen gjumi
Ma zen gjumi, gjumi i ambel
I ban nana pershesh me tamel!

----------


## shigjeta

_Tropoje_

Nina nine, po t'perkunde nana
Nina nine, djepin me dushk
T'martofte nana me' i qind krushq
Nina nine, djepin me sane
Ti u rritsh me babe e nane
Nina nine, djepin me ferra
Ti u rritsh me treqind shtjerra
Nina nine, nana ty
Ti u rritsh-o per Shqipni!

----------


## Nuk_dua

shigjeta me pelqejne postimet e tua por meqe e nise me ninullat po pati mundesi fol edhe per kenget tradicionale qe mbahen mend qe nga kohera qe nuk mbahen mend d.m.th kenget pa instrumenta se edhe ninullat hyjne ne grupin e kengeve pa instrumenta. p.sh kenget me iso dhe pa iso. Te pershendes dhe u befsh nje prind i mire qe ti kendosh femijeve te tu ninulla e kenge pa instrumenta kur te rritet. Flm.

----------


## shigjeta

Nuk dua, 
Ende nuk kam gjetur ndonje material apo analize specifike, per kenget tradicionale pa instrumenta. Vete lloji i tyre flet per lashtesine e krijimeve te tilla. Faleminderit per urimet dhe komentin.

_Shkoder_

Nina nina, o more bir
Flej se gjumi te ban mire
Te ban mire e te rahaton
Shtatin, bir, ta pushon
Gjumi gjumi rehatshumi
Vjen me te marre porsi pellumbi
Nine e nine sheqer ne leter
Mu bafsh, bir, plak i vjeter!
Çpo i kendon-o djali gjumit
Si vida qi i kendon pellumbit
Çpo i kendon-o djali djepit
Si bylbyli ne gemb te plepit
Kndoi, kndoi, kndosh i bardhe
Rrite Zot, qi e ke fale!
Nina, nina, more bir
Flej, se nana te don mire
Sa dekika qi ka sahati
Njashtu, djale, tu rritet ty shtati
Flej, o djale se te ka fale Zoti
U bash trim si Kastrioti!
Flej, o djale, ti flesh i bardhe
E gjithkund tu dhashte mbare!
Ta avite gjumi te kasnaku
Bir, te syni e te kapaku
Sa te mire nana e ka djalin
Lum per Zotin qi na e fali
Ma ka fale, don me ma rrite
Ma gzosh emnin qi te kam ngjite
Mori molle, ma gzosh te rite!
Lumja nana, bir, qi te ka
Bir qi tka edhe te paste
Me te mira mbrapa te lashte
Te mira, bir, sa zemra te dashte!

----------


## Diabolis

Nina-nana tpërkun nana

Nina-nana, tpërkun nana,
Tu mushtë qafa me gjerdana!
Nina-nana, molla bek-e,
As po ke kuj mi gjet-e?
Ndaç sat am-e, ndaç tit et-e,
A ndaç nans për miradi-e,
A ndaç babs për bukuri-e,
O për bes o për dhanti-e.
Po vjen gjumi tuj përvet-e:
Nina-nin, nin-nin-o,
Kush e ka djalin me fjet-e?
Tuk e ka nana e vet-e.
Nina-nana, nin-nin-o
Pëllumi i nanës-o!

Shëngjin  Lezhë, 1963

----------


## Diabolis

Nano-nano djalënë

Nano-nano, djalënë,
Nano-nano, moj,
Tatëpjetë shkallënë;
Nano-nano, ta zer gjumi,
Të ligat tia marrë lumi.
Na vanë zogat në lumë,
Ti sjellinë djalit gjumë,
Na vanë zogat në det,
Ti sjellin djalit shëndet.

Rehovë - Kolonjë, 1966

----------


## Diabolis

Nina-nina o mor bir

Nina-nina, o mor bir,
Fli, se gjumi të bën mirë,
Fli, se nëna të do keq,
Fli, se dorën nuk ta heq.
Fli, o bir i nënës, fli,
Ti nëna të mban në gji.

Konispol  Sarandë, 1974

----------


## Diabolis

Nina-nana nin me fjetë

Nina-nana, nin me fjetë,
Ty të martë ni gjumë i lehtë,
Gjumi i lehtë, gjumi sevda,
Ty tban nana motër e vlla.

Mushtish  Suharekë, 1974

----------


## Diabolis

Nina-nana more bir

Nina-nana, more bir,
Flie, se gjumi të bën mirë,
Se nëna dorën sta ndan,
Flij, se nëna të ka xhan.
Djalënë ma zuri gjumi,
Të ligat mia marrtë lumi,
Zëre gjumë e e mbaj shumë,
Pastaj vinj e e sqonj unë,
Të lërë vërsnikëtë,
Ata purthanikëtë.

Korçë, 1963

----------


## Diabolis

La-la-la-je lo-lo-lo

La-la-la-je, lo-lo-lo,
Merre gjumë gocën-o,
La-la-la-je, lo-lo-lo,
E ka nana tvogël-o,
La-la-la-je, lo-lo-lo,
Goca të më rritet-o,
La-la-la-je, lo-lo-lo,
Gjumë-gjumë, gocën-o,
La-la-la-je, lo-lo-lo.

Polis  Librazhd, 1965

----------


## Diabolis

Nina-nana çunin-o

Nina-nana, çunin-o,
Çunin gjushpëllumbin-o,
Fli, o çun, fli, o bir,
Se, ty, gjumi të bën mirë.
Nina-nana, ullulla,
Nëna të ka turfanda;
Fli, se gjumi të bën mirë,
Fli, o djalë, fli, o bir.
Nina-nana, tligat-o,
Të ligat i marrtë lumi,
Se çunin ma zuri gjumi,
Të ligat i marrtë deti,
Çunit të mi vij shëndeti!

Berat, 1964

----------


## Diabolis

Nin e nin po tmerr gjumi

Nin e nin, po tmerr gjumi,
Vjen të merr-o sikur pllumi,
Pllumi kish-o krahë e fjet-e,
Ti mi paç-o shnet e jet-e,
Ti ma paç fatin e bardhë!
Çdo dishir, djal tu maroftë,
Ku të dhimtë, aty tpushoftë,
E ligë as e keqe nty mos koftë!
Nine e nin, shiqer nletër,
Ti u bafsh-o plak i vjetër!

Poravë  Pukë, 1974

----------


## Diabolis

Nina-nana more bir

Nina-nana, more bir,
Fli, se gjumi të ban mirë,
Të ban mirë, të rehaton,
Shtatin, bir, ty ta pushon.
Nina-nana, gushpëllum,
Kush të don ma shumë se un?
Nina-nana, sheqer nletër,
Mu bafsh, bir, ti plak i vjetër,
Çpo i knon-o djali gjumit,
Si vida çi knon pëllumit,
Çpo i knono djali, djepit,
Si bilibili në gem tplepit.

Nënshat  Shkodër, 1972

----------


## shigjeta

*Riti i lindjes së djalit në shtëpinë gjirokastrite*

Çka që na gjëmon shtëpia?
- Na jan mbledhur gjitonia
Rrush i kuq e rrush i bardhë
Nusja na lindi djalë
Nusja na lindi djalë
U bëfsh si trimat e parë

Nina-nana djalin-o
Djalin tonë që na leu
U ritsh djal, si deg e lisit
Ti ngjaç Bajos e Çerçizit**
O lisi me shumë dega
Djal u bëfsh i kuq si shega

Çemër ti vëm djalit-o
Moj nën-o
- Emër trimi domosdo
Moj vajz-o
- Ti ngjaj Skënderbeut-o
Moj nën-o

Torri furka li e lesh
Vjen xhaxhai me peshqesh
- O xhaxha, ta paçim hua
Gëzime në shtëpinë tuaj

Rritu djal e u bëfsh burrë
Për Shqipërin e për flamurë
Për Shqipërin e për flamurë
Mos tu trembtë siri kurrë!

Grije, grije bukën-o
Moj nën-o, bukën-o
Të bëjm bukëvalen-o
Të mëlsojmë njerëzit-o
Moj nën-o, njerëzit-o

Djepi me këmb targjenda
Të bukur djal që rrit nëna
Djal, të bëhesh i mirë
Të nderosh Shqipërinë

_Gjirokastër  1983

**Bajo e Çerçiz Topulli_

----------


## StormAngel

VALLJA E LEHONËS

Ti,e shoqe e Allaj beut,
që na lindi nandë djel,
nuk kishte shpërgaj me se t`i lidhte,
po me shpërgaj të mëndafshtë.
Të voft` barku mar`,lihono-o!

Ti,e shoqe e Allaj beut,
qi na lindi nandë djel,
s`kishte djepe me se t`i lidhte,
po me djepe të florintë.
Të voft` barku mar`,lihono-o!

Ti,e shoqe e Allaj beut,
qi na lindi nandë djel,
s`kishte dize me se t`i lidhte
po me dize t`ibërshimtë
Të voft` barku mar`,lihono-o!

U rrit kanga me u falë.
Kuj ia fal faqen e bardhë?
Shtëpis` vet me gjithë çka.

Elbasan,1913

                              TË VOFTË BARKU MOJ LEHON-O

Të voftë barku marë,moj lehon-o,
si të resë s`Allaj beut,moj lehon-o,
me nan` djel,me nan` nuse,moj lehon-o,
sa s`kishte me se t`i rriste,moj lehon-o,
me tul simitje,me palëz dashi,moj lehon-o,
djepen e kishte prej florini,moj lehon-o,
dizjet ishin prej ibëshini,moj lehon-o!

Elbasan,1952

----------

